# Can't find anyone that feels the same as me



## rockyranger90 (Aug 18, 2010)

Deleted


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

that doesn't sound too much like DP/DR. obviously i can't be sure but, there are some very specific symptoms of DP/DR that you didn't mention like feeling disconnected from yourself or the world around you. this may be a shot in the dark here but it sounds like you might be having some trouble with the communication between the left and right hemispheres of your brain. that could account for the directional disorientation.


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

I have to disagree with tommy, when i first started experiencing this dp/dr, i had alot of the same symptoms, my dp started after a massive anxiety attack... the first month i would get really hot and feel like i had to throw up, very off balance, driving seems strange so does everything else,when i talk sometimes it feels wierd and so does words on a page, and i also felt that i couldnt move my right arm or that it would quit working even though i can always move it..


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

rockyranger90 said:


> that doesn't sound too much like DP/DR. obviously i can't be sure but, there are some very specific symptoms of DP/DR that you didn't mention like feeling disconnected from yourself or the world around you. this may be a shot in the dark here but it sounds like you might be having some trouble with the communication between the left and right hemispheres of your brain. that could account for the directional disorientation.


Both of your posts are of interest to me. I suffer from panic disorder, as well as DP and DR. I can relate a lot to what the original poster wrote. I figured it wasn't related to the DR necessarily, but I find it interesting what TommyGunz wrote that it could be some trouble with the hemispheres of the brain connecting. What can be done to help that sort of thing?

The symptoms I can relate to the most are things feeling flipped, like your house and so forth. I don't feel like people's heads are on backwards, but things that are on my right or left feel strange. I also get a sense that things are turning. I don't have any medical experience or knowledge with knowing why this is so. I do know that these sensations occurred strongly after experiencing panic disorder.

I do a lot of yoga, and I mean a lot of very intense meditation. It has helped my anxiety, but in many ways I wonder if it was the original thing that brought on the panic attacks. Anyhow, once in the final relaxation of a yoga class, I felt like my right hand was on my left side, and my left hand was on my right. It was alarming, but luckily I was in such a relaxed state, it didn't send me over the edge.


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

2deepathinker said:


> Both of your posts are of interest to me. I suffer from panic disorder, as well as DP and DR. I can relate a lot to what the original poster wrote. I figured it wasn't related to the DR necessarily, but I find it interesting what TommyGunz wrote that it could be some trouble with the hemispheres of the brain connecting. What can be done to help that sort of thing?
> 
> The symptoms I can relate to the most are things feeling flipped, like your house and so forth. I don't feel like people's heads are on backwards, but things that are on my right or left feel strange. I also get a sense that things are turning. I don't have any medical experience or knowledge with knowing why this is so. I do know that these sensations occurred strongly after experiencing panic disorder.
> 
> I do a lot of yoga, and I mean a lot of very intense meditation. It has helped my anxiety, but in many ways I wonder if it was the original thing that brought on the panic attacks. Anyhow, once in the final relaxation of a yoga class, I felt like my right hand was on my left side, and my left hand was on my right. It was alarming, but luckily I was in such a relaxed state, it didn't send me over the edge.


I wonder if there are certain coordination exercises that can help with the brain hemispheres somewhere. I am sure there must be.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2010)

rockyranger90 said:


> I've had anxiety/panic disorder since I was very young along with OCD. Within these last two months my anxiety disorder has gotten pretty severe. I went on vacation the end of June where I had a massive panic attack one morning. I had some anxiety issues, as well as what I think were minor dr/dp issues about a month before leaving. Since getting back home my anxiety has gotten worse instead of better. I have been on 3 different ssri's in the past 20 or so days and had bad side effects with them all and had to stop. It was two weeks ago that my dr/dp (I think that's what it is)started. I was on my 10th day of lexapro and had just eating breakfast. Within 30 min. I started feeling nauseous, my heart started to pound and I got the feeling if I stood up the room would start spinning. I went upstairs and felt like I was going to pass out. After a few minutes the feelings subsided, but this dr/dp feeling has stuck with me.
> 
> Here are my symptoms:
> 
> ...


Do you feel like other people take over? Just wondering? Your symptoms sound so similar to mine as a teen.


----------



## rockyranger90 (Aug 18, 2010)

MassagePatriot said:


> Do you feel like other people take over? Just wondering? Your symptoms sound so similar to mine as a teen.


----------



## rockyranger90 (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't get the feeling that people are taking over. Do you know what caused your symptoms as a teen? When did these feelings go away?


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

rockyranger90 said:


> I don't get the feeling that people are taking over. Do you know what caused your symptoms as a teen? When did these feelings go away?


Years of trauma


----------

